
Sex differences in rhesus monkey toy preferences parallel those of children - no1ne
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2583786/
======
xlm1717
Well, this is definitely not a politically correct paper.

~~~
mondoshawan
Nor should it be. Its science, not politics.

